# No sound in Win Media Player



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I've tried to straighten this out before and have been trying different players. I can't seem to get ONE player to work with everything, even when set as default for them.

I have WIN 98 SE (with Pentium Celeron processor, I thought this might be a problem because the newest WMP (9) says it should have a Pentium 2 or higher)

But, I've tried WMP 8 and the same thing happens.

I was on a website that said the newest version of WMP or RP is required, so downloaed WMP 9 from a link on that site.

Before this I have tried other players and versions. I dl Real Player (7, not the newest, the one that was recommeded for what I have) and I have (and have had in the past WinAmp, and various verisions of it.

Last night I got it so I have Real Player, which plays sound files from my computer, and WinAmp which played CDs. I couldn't get one to work for both. No matter how I set it.

I have tried WMP, older versions of it, and have the same problem as with the new (9) I just dl now.

On some of the sites I tried the picture would come on, but no sound. And on some NOTHING. It loads and buffers and says it's playing but nothing is there.

The little I did see of it (an Iraq webcam, which is not really clear, and apparently is night there) and a BBC newscast (picture and no sound) showed the picture very clear. It also has the full screen option to make it bigger.

I have decided I like WMP better (I know, it has features where it reports, or you need to have a license to play somethings but I haven't got to that yet).

I tried playing a CD, clicking on D-drive on the WMP and an error message came up. The same one that came up with the older version of it I had.

This is the error, and the expanded version of it when I clicked for further information.
------------------------------------------

0xC00D11BA: Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device, such as a sound card or sound controller. You may encounter this error message for one of the following reasons: 

Your sound device is in use by another program. Quit other programs that may be using your sound device, and then try to play the file again. 
Your sound device is not functioning properly. To troubleshoot the problem, see the Sound Troubleshooter in Windows Help or refer to your sound device's documentation. 
You do not have a sound device installed on your computer. Install a sound device, and then try to play the file again. 
Error ID = 0xC00D11BA, Condition ID = 0x00000000
---------------------------------------------------
I've tried the older versions of WMP without any other players installed (except maybe the original, generic WIN98SE player that comes with it and is in Assessories>entertainment. I don't want to track that down and take it out because sometimes it's the only one that comes up when I play a CD using the D drive. It's small and not much to it, but it seems to work).

Right now I have Real Player and Win Amp, but the new dl of WMP 9 is set as default for everything.

I don't know what to look at and check next. I do have sound, and no problems with it, with other players and in the pc overall (the various dings and IM noises are still there)

As I said I thought it might be my computer wasn't new enough (not a Pentirun2) but it did this same thing with the older version of WMP, which says it's recommended for my system.

I looked in device systems and there's nothing that says error.

I looked in myltimedia properties in AUDIO and it says "preferred device" -"use any available device" It also had the option "crystal Audio Codec" I tried this and nothing else happened.

I do have CDex and the HP CD-WRITER (Record Now) and various other cd burning programs I've tried.

I know at one time I had WMP. It must have got taken out when I reinstalled WIN 98SE again, a few months ago. Up until recently, when I was looking on a webcam/news around the world link that required "the latest version of Real Player or WMP" that I tried to get these.

Before that I had been using WimAmp which played my downloaded music files and the basic CD PLAYER that had come with WIN for CDs in the D drive.

It's gotten kind of confusing but I tried to say what is going on now, and what I've already tried.

The error message mentions something might be using the sound device.

I think there's a place to see if anything is conflicting, but I'm not sure where it is.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I have a Celeron CPU in this PC, and could play WMP9 on it. Don't like it, so back to my 6.4 again 

Okay, which version of DirectX have you got:

Go to Run and type DXDIAG
In the first tab will be the version.

Also, click on Sound tab, and try the tests. Also, is there anything showing in the box at the bottom? Try the Display ones just to be sure as well.

Now, are you using a firewall? If so, have you tried disabling it to see if you can play the online clips? If you do have one, is it ZoneAlarm Free version?

What do you have running at the same time:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

okay, I did that.

While I was doing it, I saw something about "input" and thought of the cord I had plugged in (to the mic jack in back)I was using to save cassette tapes to make into CDs. I unplugged that, and tried WMP, but nothing changed. It still gives the error message.

I have several CD burning and saving programs, some I dl just to try. I could take out. What I use is the hp Record Now one and Cdex (I was using to save the cassettes as audio files and convert, etc).

I also have Nero, which someone recommended and it seemed to work (fast) but when I tried to dirctly copy a music CD I couldn't figure out how. Different types of recordings and settings and whatever I tried it said was wrong.

The startup (whenever people ask me for this I think "I don't NEED all this stuff!" It says Microsoft office, for example, and I occasionally use WORD. I don't think I need it at the startup?)

I also don't know what my teenage grandson puts in when he visits (LOL) I don't think this copy/pasted evenly.

Microsoft Office	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE" -b -l
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe"
Adobe Gamma Loader	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe"
AIM	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AIM95\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
PopUpStopperFreeEdition	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER FREE EDITION\PSFREE.EXE"
AVG_CC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /startup
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
HP DLA	Registry (Machine Run)	"c:\Program Files\HP DLA\dlatray.exe" /t
dla	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\system\dla\tfswctrl.exe
HP CD-DVD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\HP CD-DVD\Umbrella\hpcdtray.exe
HPCDRW Reminder	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\HP CD-DVD\Webreg\Navbrowser.exe" /r /i "C:\Program Files\HP CD-DVD\Webreg\NavLoad.ini"
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
WinampAgent	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Winamp3\winampa.exe"
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Avgserv9.exe	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVG6\Avgserv9.exe
-----------------------------------------------------

I saved the test results from the DirectX (I'll post below)

I didn't realize the Celeron processor is considered a Pentium2.

What it basically said:

Sound: No driver problems
TEST: direct sound test results FAILURE at Step 3 (direct sound create) HRESULT=0x80004005 generic failure.

VIDEO The file i81xdw4xdrv is uncertified (not tested by MSN hd quality labs- and I could maybe find one that is...)

DIRECT DRAW TEST ... successful
3D rendering.... successful

DIRECT MUSIC failure at step 6 activaor the 1direct music port (I can't read my own notes)

HRESULT= 0x80004005 generic failure.

(Note: I do have sound otherwise, and can play audio files with the Real Player and CDs with the generic CD PLAYER with WINDOWS) I'd just like something I can use for everything- including coming up and working when I click on a link on a webpage. Seems like this has either got to be Real Player or WMP. I know at one time (years ago) I had them both (working) at the same time, and the link would pick one, or one would work as default)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12 Apr 2003, 09:52:18
Machine name: OEMComputer
Operating System: Windows 98 (4.10, Build 2222) A 
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
Processor: Intel Pentium II, MMX
Memory: 62MB RAM
Page File: 75MB used, 1910MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 6.1a (4.06.03.0518)
DxDiag Version: 4.06.03.0518

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 299008 bytes 
ddraw16.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 28000 bytes 
ddrawex.dll: 4.86.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 36864 bytes 
ddraw.vxd: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 30389 bytes 
ddhelp.exe: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 49152 bytes 
dxapi.sys: 4.86.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 2384 bytes 
d3dim.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 643072 bytes 
d3dramp.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 606208 bytes 
d3drgbf.dll: 4.02.00.1054 English Final Retail 7/1/1997 13:06:42 58880 bytes 
d3drg16f.dll: 4.02.00.1054 English Final Retail 7/1/1997 13:07:56 72192 bytes 
d3drm.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 446464 bytes 
d3dxof.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 118784 bytes 
d3dpmesh.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 102400 bytes 
dplayx.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 229376 bytes 
dpmodemx.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 36864 bytes 
dpwsockx.dll: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 57344 bytes 
dplaysvr.exe: 4.06.02.0436 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 40960 bytes 
dsound.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 331776 bytes 
dsound3d.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 532480 bytes 
dsound.vxd: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 56259 bytes 
dinput.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 155648 bytes 
dinput.vxd: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 16986 bytes 
vjoyd.vxd: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 35872 bytes 
msanalog.vxd: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 12101 bytes 
joy.cpl: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 138752 bytes 
gcdef.dll: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 286720 bytes 
gchand.dll: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 98304 bytes 
dmusic.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 77824 bytes 
dmusic16.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 11456 bytes 
dmusic32.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 28672 bytes 
dmband.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 40960 bytes 
dmcompos.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 61440 bytes 
dmime.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 90112 bytes 
dmloader.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 36864 bytes 
dmstyle.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 94208 bytes 
dmsynth.dll: 4.06.03.0518 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 65536 bytes

-------------------
DirectX Media Files
-------------------
actmovie.exe: 6.01.05.0130 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 36864 bytes 
amstream.dll: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 81920 bytes 
danim.dll: 6.01.05.0124 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 1228800 bytes 
devenum.dll: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 65536 bytes 
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.07.1121 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:20:52 498448 bytes 
dxtmsft.dll: 6.03.2800.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 00:00:00 351232 bytes 
dxtmsft3.dll: 6.01.05.0124 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 552960 bytes 
dxtrans.dll: 6.03.2800.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 00:00:00 187392 bytes 
lmrt.dll: 6.01.05.0124 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 319488 bytes 
lmrtrend.dll: 6.01.05.0124 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 49152 bytes 
mciqtz.drv: 4.00.96.0729 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 11776 bytes 
mciqtz32.dll: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 49152 bytes 
mpg2splt.ax: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 63760 bytes 
msdxm.ocx: 6.04.07.1121 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:20:52 846096 bytes 
qcap.dll: 6.01.05.0304 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 176128 bytes 
qcut.dll: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 200704 bytes 
qdv.dll: 6.01.05.0319 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 212992 bytes 
qdvd.dll: 6.01.05.0217 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 278528 bytes 
quartz.dll: 6.01.05.0319 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 770048 bytes 
quartz.vxd: 4.00.00.0501 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 5672 bytes 
strmdll.dll: 4.01.00.3925 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:20:52 251904 bytes 
unam4ie.exe: 6.04.07.1121 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:20:52 66048 bytes 
vidx16.dll: Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:20:52 10240 bytes 
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.05.0050 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 198656 bytes 
ir41_32.ax: 4.31.16.0002 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 857600 bytes 
ir41_qc.dll: 0.00.00.0000 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 135168 bytes 
ir41_qcx.dll: 0.00.00.0000 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 352256 bytes 
ir50_32.dll: 5.1026.15.0041 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 753664 bytes 
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.63.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 212992 bytes 
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.64.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 196608 bytes 
ivfsrc.ax: 5.03.02.0038 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 139264 bytes 
tm20dec.ax: 2.00.06.0003 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 135168 bytes 
atl.dll: 3.00.8449.0000 English Final Retail 11/19/2001 14:58:18 73785 bytes 
comcat.dll: 5.00.1601.0001 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 16384 bytes 
msvcrt.dll: 6.00.8797.0000 English Final Retail 11/19/2001 14:58:20 278581 bytes 
oleaut32.dll: 2.40.4518.0000 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:21:22 929792 bytes 
olepro32.dll: 5.00.4518.0000 English Final Retail 2/22/2003 20:21:22 229376 bytes 
urlmon.dll: 6.00.2800.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 00:00:00 482816 bytes 
wininet.dll: 6.00.2800.1106 English Final Retail 8/29/2002 00:00:00 585728 bytes

---------------
DirectX Drivers
---------------
framebuf.dll: 4.10.00.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 28672 bytes Certified
framebuf.drv: 4.10.00.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 22192 bytes Certified
msjstick.drv: 4.05.01.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 2336 bytes Certified
msmpu401.drv: 4.00.00.0950 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 8704 bytes Certified
supervga.drv: 4.00.00.0950 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 52320 bytes Certified
tsd32.dll: 1.03.03.0007 Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 32768 bytes Certified
vga.drv: 4.10.00.1998 English Final Retail 4/23/1999 22:22:00 52080 bytes Certified

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) 810 Chipset Graphics Driver PV1.1
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7121&SUBSYS_71218086&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_01&FUNC_00
Display Memory: 21.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit) (optimal refresh rate)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: i81xdw9x.drv
Driver Version: 4.11.01.1214 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 5/20/1999 14:47:34, 127624 bytes
Driver Certified: No
VDD: *vdd,*vflatd
Mini VDD: i81x.vxd
DDraw Test Result: 
D3D Test Result:

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Crystal Audio Codec
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2425&SUBSYS_59334352&REV_02\BUS_00&DEV_1F&FUNC_05
Manufacturer ID: 132
Product ID: 2
Type: VXD
Driver Name: 
Driver Version: 
Driver Attributes: 
Driver Certified: 
Date and Size: 
Other Files: cwaw95r0.vxd
Driver Provider: Crystal Semiconductor
HW Accel Level: Full
Sound Test Result: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x80004005 (Generic failure)

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: c:\windows\system32\drivers\gm.dls
Version: 1.00.16.0002
Ports:
Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
MIDI Mapper, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
CrystalWave Synth, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Roland MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Roland MPU-401, Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Music Test Result: Failure at step 6 (Activating the IDirectMusicPort): HRESULT = 0x80004005 (Generic failure)

-------------
Input Devices
-------------

-------------
Input Drivers
-------------
Registry Key: msjstick.drv<0001>
Active: Yes
DeviceID: ACPI\*PNPB02F\00000001
Matching DevID: *PNPB02F
16-bit Driver: msjstick.drv
32-bit Driver: vjoyd.vxd

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.06.02.0436)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (4.06.02.0436)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.06.02.0436)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (4.06.02.0436)
DirectPlay Test Result:

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------------------
Inactive Display Entries in Registry
------------------------------------
None

----------------------------------
Inactive Sound Entries in Registry
----------------------------------
None


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see....

Microsoft Office: Resource hog that launches common MS Office components to help speed up the launch of Office programs. Some users claim there's no difference with or without it but it isn't required anyway.

Adobe Gamma Loader.exe: Adjusts monitor colours across all programs, including Photoshop. It is needed by some graphics professionals who want their monitor calibrated. Most home users will not need it. Up to you.

AIM: AOL Instant Messenger. If connected to the internet, automatically runs up AIM. Convenience more than anything. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

Yahoo! Pager: Yahoo! Messenger allows you to send instant messages. Using Yahoo! Messenger, you can see when friends are online and chat back and forth with them, like having a real conversation. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

PopUpStopperFreeEdition: pop-up killer, up to you.

AVG_CC: AVG anti-virus control center. Also enables scheduled tests, Outlook E-mail plug-in and automatic updates. Keep

SystemTray: keep

HP DLA: On HP PCs, tray icon for dla. Not needed.

dla: Drive letter access to HP's and Veritas' version of DirectCD. Does the same thing as DirectCD. From HP - "This is a needed file as it controles the readability of the Combo drives. Without this file loading the end user will be able to burn CD's but wont be able to read them. The drive itself will be able to read store bought master Cd's without the file but not burnt ones"

HP CD-DVD: System Tray access to a HP CD-Writer's functions. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

HPCDRW Reminder: Not sure.

RealTray: System Tray icon for RealPlayer. If you subsequently start RealPlayer manually it adds itself back to the start-up list. You can stop this from happening by right-clicking on the tray icon and disabling SmartCenter via Preferences. Not needed.

WinampAgent: System Tray application that starts up WinAmp media player. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

LoadPowerProfile: Keep

SchedulingAgent: MS Scheduling Agent displayed as a box with a stopwatch in the System Tray that is only needed if you have regular scheduled disk defragmenting, ScanDisk, etc. Required if you have regularily scheduled events such as weekly virus scans.

Avgserv9.exe: Background monitoring program for AVG anti-virus. Keep

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

As for the DirectX, I see you have version 6. WMP9 requires at least version8. Also, that version can solve a lot of video problems.

You can get either 8 or 9, but some prefer 8. I have it running on Win98, and its fine as it is. Version 8, that is.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.aspx?url=/windows/directx/downloads/default.htm

eddie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Sounds good!

I never even knew I had "directX" till recently.

I must have the old version because of reinstalling Win 98 SE and not newer versions.

I'm now downloading DirectX 8.

Earlier I took out Real Player (people keep suggesting that's what's wrong with WMP. But, WMP didn't had no sound BEFORE I put in RP) When WMP didn't work still, I took that out too, and put WinAmp3 in (again) 

I was fooling around with that, setting it as default for everyting and trying to see if it worked when I got the notice of a response here.

I'm printing out your post and will go over that. I get scared when I click on something and it says it's a program and deleting it will take it out, even though I know I'm only doing it from the START UP and not uninstalling it.

And, sometimes I have to be brave and ruthless...

Okay, while I'm downloading and taking out:

Which version of WMP do you recommend? I've heard people have gotten the newest and not liked it and gone back to an older one. But, the website I started this on (with the news from around the world and webcams) says the LATEST version of Real Play or WMP is required.

I think there is something about privacy settings in these, or one of them? Reporting what you use it for? Or do I have this wrong?

Hopefully I can end up with one player (WMP, I like how big the screen is) for everything. And maybe WimAmp still in for some things, I also like that, too.

I have gotten so I am saving the setup downloads, (and defragging often )

Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes. 

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

UPDATE

I downloaded the newer DirectX (8) and it works!

I didn't even know I had DirectX till this problem came up (I wonder what else I don't know about? 

I also took some of the extra stuff from the startup.

I got involved in the visualizations on WMP (and how they go on the full screen) and playing music, and hooking up a stereo speaker (instead of the little plastic computer ones). 

I'm trying to figure out how I can hook up 2 speakers. I have this one running from the headphone jack on the plastic speaker (I know I could run it from the back). I probably would need an adapter to run two from it. Wonder if there's a way to make one? (I have several boxes of plugs, wires, etc. electronic, electric and now pc)

I may never get to bed tonight.

Anyway, when this was installing (WMP) I noticed it said ROXIO CD BURNER. Would this replace what I have now (HP RECORD NOW)? Or maybe just for music/audio clips? Probably, where it's a media player. 

Also, is there any way to get rid of old, unused files from all the players (and other stuff) I've been putting in and taking out?

Is this what Window Washer is?

I do uninstal, but I think some files are left behind, sometimes?

Sometimes (when uninstalling) a box will come up and say there are shared files and if I take them out something might not work right. So, I live them in. I don't want to take something out and then find out I need it and not know how to get it back in.

Though I am learning more about what I need/don't need, with time and experience.

Anyway, the WMP player works! You got the answer. I've been writing about this and asking people for a few weeks now.

THANKS! (and to everyone for all the suggestions and taking the time to wade through my ramblings... I don't really know enough to always know what I need to tell and what I don't)

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

LATER

WMP works with CDs and audio files from my computer.

But, I tried it on the website with all the t.v. broadcasts from "around the world" and there is still no sound!

I tried a few different channels, like BBC and some from the USA.

Some, it showed the pictures but no audio. One the same error box came up saying "WMP cannot play this file because problmes with the sound device. May be in use, my not be functioning properly"

Maybe I should dl DirectX9? 8 said once it's installed it can't be taken out, 9 would install over it.

the website seems very extensive and well made (I got the link from someone here) and gives links to download "the latest versions of Real Player or WMP" which are required. One of the other.

But I have the latest version now.

I think there is a place (on WIN) to test and see if anything is conflicting, but I don't know where it is.

it almost sounds like something is keeping it from using the sound card (etc).

But now it's just on the videos on the website.

http://www.wwitv.com/

~ Carrie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats good to hear about the DirectX.

I have 6.4, the one that comes with Windows. Didn't like the newer version, as you can't have more than one player open.

In response to adding extra speakers, I'm not too sure, as thats a hardware thing, and I prefer the software. Took me a while fitting a new CPU, but thats another story 

You may want to ask a seperate question on that in Hardware.

You said that when you were installing the latest version of WMP, it said ROXIO CD BURNER. Did you get the WMP from Microsoft, or somewhere else?

It may have said it works well with that burner, but I had Nero when I tried it out, and nothing like that came up. But, that was when it came out.

DId you download from here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

For the files that you used, you mentioned Window Washer. This is what the latest does:



> Browser Cleaning
> 
> cache
> cookies
> ...


http://www.webroot.com/wb/products/windowwasher/index.php

Never used it myself, but others here have. I'm sure they can explain it more 

Now, for the website. I went along to it. Clicked to get in the actual page. Then, as the links cannot be copied, do this:

At the top, click Help.

Then, in the writing, look at this, and click the *Bold*

In order to receive Live TV or Radio you only need some FREE Software (RealPlayer 8 Basic - MediaPlayer) and a soundcard+speakers. Most TV and Radio Stations use RealPlayer and Mediaplayer. Some TV stations use Quicktime. *CLICK HERE* to test if you have the correct plugins installed!!!.

I have WMP 6.4, but all it said is I don't have RealPlayer. So, you don't need the latest version. What comes up when you click that?

eddie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Checking in...

Yes, I got the WMP from the MSN site you gave the link to.

I don't know anything about Roxio CD burning, it must come with it. Right now I have several CD burning programs, but have only figured out the basic one that came with my hp CD-WRITER PLUS 8200e I think it's called RECORD NOW. 

Last night I tried to follow your directions, by clicking on various t.v. shows from the "watch t.v. around the world" link. Trying to get an error box. I think your directions about clicking on HELP and on the BOLD were in regard to the error box that might come up?

I couldn't find anything that looked like that anywhere. And, of course, couldn't get an error box when I wanted one (LOL)

I had version 8 of Real Player, and this came up for some of the sites, and said there was a NEWER version I should download.

I decided to try this, so did. 

I'm not sure but I think (until something else comes along to show differently) I now have the newest versions of WMP and Real Player. And one, or the other is going to come up when I click on a VIDEO link.

The main one I was trying to get was BBC news. WMP comes up with this, and the audio but now video. If I close this and click on VIDEO on the page that comes up too (about BBC, etc) Real Player comes up and plays it.

I don't think the two players were clashing before because I've only had one in, at times. Just not the newest versions.

Usually if I need something I don't have, for example QuickTime, something comes up saying this and asking if I want it.

That's how it has been.

I have a feeling now I have more than I really want or need, but if there's something to work for something, that's the point.

Right now I'm still fascinated with the visualizations in WMP and how you can put it on "full screen" and download more. I want a 17" monitor 

I guess it doesn't take much to fascinate me.

I'll try some more links later and see if I get anymore error messages.

It does say on the t.v. (around the world) site that the LATEST versions of the players are needed.

and, with "around the world t.v. on the internet" there could also be occasional problems from their side of it.

I like hearing the USA news on the English/Scottish/Ireland t.v. news. Ones that speak English. They have a more objective and clearer take on it, I think. Don't just slant it to make the president and his decisions seem totally right (without any innocent people, like CHILDREN being wounded and killed because of his "cause"...)

~ Carrie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmmm

Just had another look at that site, and when you click on that link you gave me, before you click the main picture in the middle, you will see this at the bottom:

| live TV | broadband TV | movie&video | info | privacy | help | 
Copyright © 1998-2003 World Wide Internet TV

Can you click on the Help to see if anything comes up?

Also, lets have a look at your volumes.

Rightclick on the volume icon near your clock, and choose Open Volume Controls. Options | Properties. Make sure all the boxes are ticked, and OK.

Then, make sure none are muted, and that the balences are all in the middle.

eddie


----------

